
Devaluation Triggers Exodus of Wealthy Chinese, US West Coast Primary Target - cx1000
http://wolfstreet.com/2016/10/31/fearing-yuan-depreciation-60-of-wealthy-chinese-plan-to-buy-real-estate-overseas-us-west-coast-primary-target/
======
miles
Link is down at the moment. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uthqc70...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uthqc70FrjUJ:wolfstreet.com/2016/10/31/fearing-
yuan-depreciation-60-of-wealthy-chinese-plan-to-buy-real-estate-overseas-us-
west-coast-primary-target/)

